# LONG overdue spalted Yew slingshot review (from my bro Barky Bow, yo)



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, friends!

I'd really like to share with you an unphathomably gorgeous sculpture of a slingshot, made by the skilled hands of my friend, Barky Bow. Before I get to the pictures (which I must preface by saying that, while eye-candy, fall light-years shy of actually representing the depths of beauty & radiant warmth that this slingshot emits), a little back-story of its origins, & why it is exceptionally meaningful to me. First, this was made by the hands of someone I truly consider a friend. That fact alone would make it special, but it gets even better...I'm hoping that he'll fill in the details that I'm missing, but here goes: knowing that I never had a sling made of Yew before, despite my holding its qualities in high regard, Clint happened upon a downed Yew tree more than eight centuries old. He looked upon the felled branches, & as most of you guys do, saw grainy gold. But he looked beyond what it was, & envisioned what it COULD be. So he want about gathering the specimen (with permission from its owner, like the gentleman he is), & took it home to put through a "spalting" process. I have absolutely NO idea what this entails, but the fact that he had me in mind when he want about this makes me feel honoured beyond words, & the end results speak for themselves:

















































I don't know if these pics show the multi-faceted (think 12) nature of this sling, but if you look closely, they're there, in perfect symmetry...which dance rather fluidly with the wild & waves oceans of grains this piece exudes; its yin & yang, hot & cold, infra & ultra, all in one.

Clint questioned me extensively through the build, to make sure this would fit my preferences to a tee, & they do. It is a tight, TTF style, that meshes perfectly with my prefered "gangster" style of grip. The man set out to make for me the perfect sling. He accomplished his mission.

On top of all that, as if this work of high art weren't enough, he included a finely crafted holster & ammo pouch, to ensure that it was always warm, dry, & well fed...





























Oh yeah, the pouch..it's quality is fit for the package, & tailored to my preference of 5/16 ammo, too...







...like gripping the steering wheel to your brand new Continental...

Thank you Clint. Words can't express how much I appreciate this work of art you've made for me, & thanks to all for looking


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Crazy graIn. Really beautiful and a piece to be proud of for both builder and owner. Nice one guys. Enjoy.

-SF


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Crazy graIn. Really beautiful and a piece to be proud of for both builder and owner. Nice one guys. Enjoy.
> -SF


I enjoy the **** out of it. And I AM using it too, despite my butt cheeks being clenched with more density than a neutron star out of fear of a fork hit...

...that's like my biggest fear...I very rarely get them, but I do get excited shooting at times, so I make it a point to concentrate more, but my worst shooting comes from over-thinking the shot. It's a balancing act, but that fear isn't going to shelf my babies...


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love yew. Gorgeous wood and the slingshot is graced with the beauty. Terrific!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Double T thank you for your kind words and honouring me with such a flattering review. I would love to take all the credit but I cannot as I am only a maker, I don't have the talent that is required to design the beautiful creations that come from this forum. Mr Magpie I am sure will recognise his work in the shape of the shooter,

Thank you so much for your template Mr Magpie, the KESTREL is one of my favourites to make and shoot and after asking TT about 150 different questions that he had the patience to answer I knew that he would appreciate it as much as I do.

As for the spalting process it is actually very simple. I researched it by watching youtube videos and then getting the ingredients from my local gardening supplier. Mother nature and father time did the rest.

The tree is an 800+ year old tree that is still standing but was becoming a bit over sized and so the land owner had a tree surgeon come in and cut it back a bit without destroying the tree. Thankfully I managed to get some decent forks from the process I will post some pictures of the tree, it looks like something out of a horror movie ha ha ha.

Joshua don't worry about fork hits Yew is tough as old nails and if you break it I have a few more forks left but the next one may not be as pretty ha ha ha

Happy shooting and thanks again for the compliments.

















































Clint


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the tree

























Clint


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That is I gnarly I'm tree...I love it!

There will be no fork hits. There just WILL BE NO fork hits...I'm just always nervous when I'm shooting one of my good ones, & this falls WELL within that category...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet fork!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous killer gains. Superb workmanship, ...... the details, the edges, the curves, the symmetry....... just perfect. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Gorgeous killer gains. Superb workmanship, ...... the details, the edges, the curves, the symmetry....... just perfect. Thank you for sharing.


They are beyond astounding in these pictures...if only you could see them in the flesh; downright other worldly...


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Yew, omg. I love that wood!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well Double T you are 1 lucky man that's an awesome gift and from an awesome person too. I hope you really enjoy this shooter and maybe a nomination, for such a beautiful Slingshot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

awesome!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a WOW piece!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

tyrone8511 said:


> Well Double T you are 1 lucky man that's an awesome gift and from an awesome person too. I hope you really enjoy this shooter and maybe a nomination, for such a beautiful Slingshot


"Enjoy" is an understatement, & this sling deserves a nod through & through!


----------



## Shome (Mar 2, 2015)

8 centuries old! Genghis Khan time!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is really exceptional both in craftsmanship and the wood itself. I love that first pic, it kinda looks like a slingshot within a slingshot the way the spalt runs up the forks. Top self, all the way


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Shome said:


> 8 centuries old! Genghis Khan time!


LoL, no shit! I didn't even think of the history this wood has seen...WOW...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> That is really exceptional both in craftsmanship and the wood itself. I love that first pic, it kinda looks like a slingshot within a slingshot the way the spalt runs up the forks. Top self, all the way


No doubt; these grains are a labyrinth of crazy shapes & turns....its like 5 people looking at a cloud...


----------



## Shome (Mar 2, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Shome said:
> 
> 
> > 8 centuries old! Genghis Khan time!
> ...


I hope u never get a fork hit!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome job on the build and a great treasure--functional art treasure to have for years!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ifab25 said:


> Awesome job on the build and a great treasure--functional art treasure to have for years!


...& beyond...

This is one that my daughter will get once I've expired


----------



## Cluaranach (Feb 25, 2015)

WOW! 800-YO tree. The grain and color on that is incredible. That yew is definitely in skilled hands. Thanks for sharing this awesome project.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

What a terrific fork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice freakin' work BarkBow  Love yew so much!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cluaranach said:


> WOW! 800-YO tree. The grain and color on that is incredible. That yew is definitely in skilled hands. Thanks for sharing this awesome project.





Btoon84 said:


> What a terrific fork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice freakin' work BarkBow  Love yew so much!


Between this one, & the one he's made for Jamie, it's quite apparent that the man has some serious skills....& they're evolving!

I'd very much recommend that anyone presented with an opportunity to have dealings with Clint take advantage; between the stellar quality of whatever you receive, & his downright jovial disposition, it's sure to be a positive experience. The man is a gent...

Oh, & I love Yew so much too, Btoon


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clint is a real gent !!!! And a superb slingshot builder and cool buddy to trade with
Cheers


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love yew so much. I wish it grew here. That was a fantastic build, and a great review!


----------

